# Statutory Declaration query



## ashwink (Mar 1, 2013)

With reference to the Statutory Declaration of Common-Law Union (IMM 5409) following is what's mentioned in the instructions on who should be filling it.



> Who must complete this form?
> 
> This form must be completed and signed by you and your common law partner:
> 
> ...


Now, if I am applying PR for the first time as a primary applicant and for my dependents under Economic FSW category, I believe this form is applicable to me? And in the following section what needs to be done for the Commissioner of Oaths to sign? Do I need to get this signed from someone specific in the court? Or whether the True Notary stamped copy of marriage certificate works.



> Question 5
> 
> SOLEMN DECLARATION
> Write the following information in the space provided:
> ...


Please advice. Thanks.


----------

